# Thoughts and Facts about LMDC



## GQdoc786 (Sep 29, 2009)

I have been trying to figure out how old LMDC is and how would one rate the level of education/curriculum.

I have done all my studies in the states and am considering this school for medicine.

Are there any LMDC graduates in the states as I have not been able to locate any resources to obtain such information.

What is your overall opinion for that school? 

I believe the tuition is around 6 lakh per annum.

Should I go for it as my ultimate goal is to practice in the states? Or spend more money and go to a government school; which is also an issue as I cannot spend that much. In the end I heard it depends on your board scores and ultimately I would be taking a USMLE prep course either way.. 

Please advise.

Thank You.


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

GQdoc786 said:


> I have been trying to figure out how old LMDC is and how would one rate the level of education/curriculum.
> 
> I have done all my studies in the states and am considering this school for medicine.
> 
> ...


LMDC is a private Medical College. If you have a foreign passport they will give you admission on a foreign seat. 6 Lakhs per Annum, is for Local students. For International it might be double. I suggest you call them up and make sure. 

And no matter where you study from you will have to take the USMLE. So Good Luck.


----------



## Usman Shahzad (Jan 19, 2013)

a local student can get into foreign seat ? passport having nationality of pakistan !


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

yep,if u r pak national but have dual nationality u can apply on both seats local and foriegn


----------



## sahernaqvi (Oct 9, 2012)

if you want to apply for a foreign seat you must have completed your education abroad, or have a foreign passport. You can't just have a Pakistani nationality with a Pakistani education and be elligible for foreign seats.


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

Usman Shahzad said:


> a local student can get into foreign seat ? passport having nationality of pakistan !


There are some medical colleges in Lahore where you can get overseas' seat by paying some extra money..you can get a seat like this in Akhter Saeed Medical college and in LMDC.. but for that you need to have a huge amount of money


----------



## Usman Shahzad (Jan 19, 2013)

dual nationality ?? sorry i didnt get you

- - - Updated - - -

if a student agrees to pay whatever they want then will they count about the merit ?

- - - Updated - - -

if a student agrees to pay whatever the dues are so will they count about the merit ?


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

You must get more than 60% in Fsc and MCAT and also your aggregate must be more than 60%then whether you r a dual national or a Pure Pakistani you have to pay 18 lacs for LMDC and 12 Lac for Akhtar Saeed to get an overseas seat and there would be some other colleges too who give their overseas seat to anyone..


----------



## Usman Shahzad (Jan 19, 2013)

thanks sir

- - - Updated - - -

every year we ll have to pay this amount or its just for 1st year? i means in 2nd year we ll pay a local student fee or the overseas fee??


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

Usman Shahzad said:


> thanks sir
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> every year we ll have to pay this amount or its just for 1st year? i means in 2nd year we ll pay a local student fee or the overseas fee??


In Akhtar saeed 1st year 12 lac and the other years you will pay local fee and in LMDC 1st and 2nd year 18,18 lac other years local fee.


----------



## Usman Shahzad (Jan 19, 2013)

whats the difficulty level to get there a foreign seat ?


----------

